# Massimo's new 'do



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, I'm not going to post this big because I'm a little horrified. I decided to cut him down (as you can tell, he needed a little more trimming when I took this pic, I didn't get all of it the first time...and I used scisors) Ok....here's the pic:










Now...be NICE.. LOL


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I LOOOOOOOOVE MASSSSSSSSSIMO~!!!!!!!!!

i think he's seriously one of my favorite dogs on this board
















good job carrie


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">He is soooooooo cute





















Nice job on the cut







</span>


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great job Carrie!!! Massimo looks fantastic!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Are you kidding me? He looks absolutely perfect! I LOVE HIS FACE SOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

omg, he's so beautiful!!!! I love him!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I think he looks great, he is a real cute one. I wish I could get Tag looking that good when I do him.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is just the cutest cut and cutest pic!!!!!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

He looks great!!


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

Carrie, you did a fantastic job! What a cutiepie.







Way to go!


----------



## pak3tz (May 1, 2005)

Adorable cut, he is so handsome


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

That looks A LOT better than what I do with Kodie..


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> (as you can tell, he needed a little more trimming when I took this pic,)[/B]


What extra trimming? 

You did a great job.... it looks great.... He is so cute.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

WOW! Great job,he looks adorable!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

He looks great!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

He looks adorable! You did a beautiful job.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*Thanks so much!*!







*You all are sooo NICE!!* 

I didn't really finish his legs and feet, he had enough so I was giving us both a break.. 

I thought I was gonna cry after I did it. My husband got up (works 3rd) and saw him and said "Where did Massimo go!?" and laughed. I said in a shaky voice "Do you like it?" hoping for some backup...lol.... and he said "Well, uh....he looks....very....different". It almost made me cry.. It's funny because when he got Massimo for me he said "Now, you're gonna keep him in a short cut, right..?" And everytime I trim him he says "I liked all his long hair." I've never trimmed him down THIS short before. It made me sick to my stomach, like "what did I do!" LOL But Massimo LOVES it. He's all happy and he seems more comfortable. I woke up this morning and picked him up to put him on the floor so he could potty, and it was an odd feeling, he was soooo tiny.....then I let him outside and watched him run around and he looked so CUTE!! His little ears flopping and all....hehe..... *I don't feel as bad today, especially after seeing all you're nice comments, and I TRULY thank you for that.* It's funny that a hair cut can make you feel so bad. When you guys showed pics of your babies cut down, I thought "Oh they look soo CUTE!!, what are they upset about?" Now, I know. LOL 

Anyway, sorry that was so long!! I darkend the important stuff.. LOL


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Great Job !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Great Job !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I just LOVE







Massimo!!! He is adorable beyond all words!! I think you did a terrific job cutting him down -- I should probably give Jack a haircut like that sometime soon, it's so darn HOT here in Miami...


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

You did a GREAT job!! Such bravery!!! Ty needs his face trimmed and I'm afraid to do even that little!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i told u he looked fab and u didnt believe me!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

He looks amazing!!!





















Great job!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You did a great job and if you really like the long hair, IT WILL GROW BACK. Don't worry.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

He looks great!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I took him outside to play today, and while he rested I took this picture of him. 

I think the new cut is growing on me!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwww, he is a doll!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jul 16 2005, 05:52 PM
> *I took him outside to play today, and while he rested I took this picture of him.
> 
> I think the new cut is growing on me!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


AAAAAAWWWWW














I love the new cut







This one on the grass is so adorable, now if I could only do that on Indy ......But first Indy has to get a bit older, his hair a bit thicker and fuller...Then I need to learn to do what you did...hehehe..Some day. I think Indy will be going in for a shave, the matts are too out of control


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

hes a cutie pie I wish I could groom Buster like that, but I'm scared I would mess up


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 15 2005, 06:38 PM
> *He looks great!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81789*


[/QUOTE]


I just love Massimo's new hair cut! So adorable! He has the cutest face.

His hair cut reminds me of when I first had my groomer cut my Skeeter so short when he was 9 months of age. I thought he looked adorable. I love short hair cuts.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy & Panda in NJ


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Girl! Lay off the crack!







 He looks ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! His face and ears are SOOOO PERFECT! I LOVE IT TO DEATH. We're not being nice to you either...we're being honest. I wish I took pictures of Cloud with all of his bad haircuts when I first started grooming him. It was a nightmare. My family would talk behind my back about how bad Cloud looked. Talk about a supportive family! HAHA















Great job!














Just think...you'll only get better too so I can't imagine how even better you'll get at grooming him!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow he looks sooooo darn adorable!!! are u a profesional groomer or hair stylist?? because u did an out of this world job




























he looks real good i love the new do.
Can u post a b-4 and after photo of him?? id like to see his long hair


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Massimo is sooooo cute!! Good job!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awwh thanks guys!! I have gotten used to it, and I think I'll keep him short. He seems to like it better.....well, I think he likes the QUICK brushings and baths. Sooo much easier on him AND me. LOL


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

He looks great, I thinkyou need to go in that profession he is adorable. 
Teaco


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltlover_@Aug 9 2005, 11:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
No I am NOWHERE near a professional. LOL 
I can't find any GOOD pics of him (to actually SHOW the lenght of his hair)..but here's what I do have:
Before:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

After:
RIGHT after cut








Outside








Last Night


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

What I TRIED to cut him like: Mimi&Coco (yes, I know they are girls







) 
BUT with a little bit of my OWN style.








All the hair I cut off:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

He looks wonderful and you have peice of mind in knowing that he was not hurt in any way. 

Good Job.

Susan


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh he had his hair long. Mit would of had it like that but i cut it, you cut off alot!!! these babies have alot of hair!! hes a cutie


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Aug 10 2005, 10:33 AM
> *What I TRIED to cut him like: Mimi&Coco (yes, I know they are girls
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
 Wow!!! Thats quite a bit of hair!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oops







Double post!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Aug 10 2005, 10:31 AM
> *After:
> RIGHT after cut
> 
> ...


I saved this picture, so I can print it out when Molly is taken to the groomer. You did a great job.

BTW - how old is your baby. Molly is 7 months and I can't wait till her ear hair grows longer, so they look like ponytails.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmforever+Aug 11 2005, 07:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]










He's 19 months. You're little Molly is a cutie!!


----------

